# TTOC number plates



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

Just placed my gel badge on rear number plate and it looks amazing.

Would the TTOC consider making branded number plates with the TTOC logo down one side?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Number plate manufacture is something that is beyond our resources at the moment far too much paperwork involved

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

That's a shame, hopefully in the future


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We had looked at producing some 'show plates' with member details on them for use at club events etc etc.

Hopefully I'll pick this up at some point soon.


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

Fantastic, thanks Nem.

Until then, if I was able to find a place able to make number plates, would I be able to use the TTOC logo and have it printed on the side?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm not sure thats a great idea as they aren't legal :?


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

wallsendmag said:


> I'm not sure thats a great idea as they aren't legal :?


True, but any rat pulling me over should appreciate a fine motor when they see one!

:twisted:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I looked into this a while ago. For plates to be legal and have"TTOC" appear on them, the club would have to become a registered supplier of number plates. We would need to keep records of plates supplied with names and addresses amd we would need to check MOT, registration and if I remember correctly nsurance documents and keep records of this. It would be a nightmare and all we could have is TTOC in plain type along with the club postcode - no logos are now allowed on number plates.

The one legal thing we could do would be to supply number plate surround bezels which could include the club logo and website etc - that may be worth visiting.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Number plate surround bezels sounds interesting.


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

Sounds good to me


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

We're on it - will keep you posted


----------

